# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  cilen lende e doni me teper e cilen e ureni

## linda2

un pelqej shum socilologjin dhe gj.shqipe  e shum teper e urej matematiken se veq numra edhe formula edhe fizika hyn qaty :Pju dua te gjithve flm

----------


## xfiles

na sqaro nje gje, duhet te votojme ate qe na pelqen me shume, apo ate qe urrejme me shume? Se o njeren o tjetren, te dyja nuk behen dot.

----------


## Erlebnisse

hahahahaah xfiles e drejte ajo qe the, se edhe une po mendohesha shume se spo dija cfare te votoja.
Sidoqofte mua me pelqen shume filozofia edhe sociologjia. Lendet e tjera me pelqejne t'i kem si dituri te gjitha, e te them te drejten nuk urrej as nje lende.

----------


## xfiles

mua me pelqejne lendet e tjera.
votova lende te tjera.
U pa puna, me marrveshje votojme ate qe ne pelqen me shume.

----------


## Erlebnisse

edhe une me marreveshjen tende ate votova xfiles hahahahaha

----------


## linda2

lendet qe ju pelqejene te jepni voton se sguxoja prej mesuesve te bejea lendet qka nuk na pelqejne.po te voti per lende qe me shum pelqeni

----------


## BaBa

> un pelqej shum socilologjin dhe gj.shqipe  e shum teper e urej matematiken se veq numra edhe formula edhe fizika hyn qaty :Pju dua te gjithve flm



o zogu paske harru lenden e Fiskultures  :shkelje syri: 




kur isha ne shkoll dikur, sa me qef e kisha lenden e fiskultures as fare isha, as njeher nuk mungoja ne lenden e fiskultures . kurse te lendet e tjera skishte rregjistri vend ma per  te shkrujt mungesat  :ngerdheshje: 



shnet.

----------


## Erlebnisse

hahahaha BaBa duket s shume e paske pas qef shkollen mer lale hahahaha

----------


## BaBa

> hahahaha BaBa duket s shume e paske pas qef shkollen mer lale hahahaha



vdisja fare  :buzeqeshje: 

po ti era ske ba shkoll qe sthe lenden tate te preferuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *Babygirl*

Me pelqen: Psikologjia
E urrej: Matematiken

----------


## Apollyon

Me pelqen Matematika, Biologjia, Kimia, Fizika.


Urrej Te gjitha lendet e tjera, pa perjashtim.

----------


## Lioness

Per cfare klase ne tetevjecare behet fjale? Se mungojne shume lende qe te jete sondazhi per shkolle te mesme.  Universiteti s'behet fjale lool.

----------


## Apollyon

> Per cfare klase ne tetevjecare behet fjale? Se mungojne shume lende qe te jete sondazhi per shkolle te mesme.  Universiteti s'behet fjale lool.


Nga klasa e 4-t deri ne te 8-ten. lol

----------


## Fittox

nuk e di valla te gjitha njejt ndonjeher te gjitha i du ndonjeher te gjitha i urrej

----------

